# Middle name to modernize Nellie



## amy8686

We love the name Nellie, but we have yet to come up with a middle name. I really like the idea of a more modern middle name to un-grandma-ify Nellie (not that there's anything wrong with grandma names, but I think it's super cute mixed with a more youthful name).

The only "modern" name on our list was Zoe, but clearly Nellie Zoe isn't gonna work. We prefer unusual names - popularity is the reason Zoe got nixed as a first name option. 

Ideas?


----------



## mummytobe_93

Nellie Rae 
Nellie faith 
Nellie rose 
Nellie hope
Nellie grace 
Nellie Mae 
Nellie joy 

I think a one syllable middle name sounds better x


----------



## AngelofTroy

Nellie Alexa?


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Nellie Jade.

Nellie Rose
Nellie Sky
Nellie Faye


----------



## MUMOF5

Like pp suggestion of Nellie Rae and Nellie Hope - I think this signifies the journey you've been on to get your baby (from looking at your sig) xx


----------



## ellahopesky

Nellie Skye sounds awesome :)


----------



## cupcakekate

I like Nellie Rose xx


----------



## Lucy139

Nellie Amelia 
Nellie Olivia
Nellie Sophia - my fave 


I think an A sounding name works really well...


----------



## Pearls18

I love Nellie I don't find it an old lady name I guess as it is having a resurgence. My first thought before even coming on the thread was Rae, I love that as a middle name so much.


----------



## Buffyx

Nellie Harper :thumbup:


----------



## amy8686

Thanks, ladies!

Mumof5 - Good thought. :)

Angel - I love Nellie Alexa!


----------



## ssarahh

Nellie Sophia and Nellie Harper as my favourites. 

x


----------



## DaisyAnne

I really like the way Nellie sounds with a 1 or 3 syllable middle name...
Nellie Madeline
Nellie Madison
Nellie Caroline 
Nellie Isabelle
Nellie Emerson
Nellie Juniper

Nellie Kate
Nellie Tate
Nellie Brynn

Others: Nellie Zara, Nellie Charlotte,


----------



## Amy1123

Nellie Amelia (I've read Amelia can be a longer version for Amy ;)
Nellie Arabella (not very modern but it's not used much)


----------

